# Wheeler Dealers..



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

New series starts tonight... USA!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i like wheeler dealers.i shall be watching!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

OOHHH YYYYESSS!

We all know we love it for all of its flaws!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

You have to watch it, it's got cars in it, it's the "LAW"...


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh yeahhh!  cool! 
Love wheeler dealers. Pity I'll have to wait 80 years for it to appear on Dave as I've got no Sky tv.  unless some kind person wants to record it onto DVD for me in exchange for a pack of nice product samples! 

Can't wait to see Mr China using his mop and heavy compound on a classic 60's muscle car lol :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Not a bad program, this series should hopefully be more intersting with the American cars


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

if tonight is the black dodge charger, it will be interesting to see how they end it....it was for sale on eBay a while back for 24k....

attaboy was the sellers name, which is the production company, and they wanted the buyer to agree to be on tv...

what channel is it on tonight???

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Discovery channel and discovery HD iirc.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Oh yeahhh!  cool!
> Love wheeler dealers. Pity I'll have to wait 80 years for it to appear on Dave as I've got no Sky tv.  unless some kind person wants to record it onto DVD for me in exchange for a pack of nice product samples!
> 
> Can't wait to see Mr China using his mop and heavy compound on a classic 60's muscle car lol :lol:


I'll see what I can do for you regards putting it on DVD.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got the series on record. 

It certainly keeps me entertained.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Did anyone else find the 'American beauty' promo slightly disturbing??? Haha


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

seems they had to lower the price, but got it sold...

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C236058

:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Always enjoy Wheeler Dealers. 

Thanks for the reminder!:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

dammit! missed!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just look at his punchable face


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Love wheelie dealies, a great laugh. Surprised they had it up on fleabay. They sold the car on the prog for cost of a tankful of fuel below 24k.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

centenary said:


> Love wheelie dealies, a great laugh. Surprised they had it up on fleabay. They sold the car on the prog for cost of a tankful of fuel below 24k.


£19900 it went for.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmc said:


> £19900 it went for.


On the prog I thought they said the 'buyer' offered 23k and brewer said no, he could have it for a tankful of fuel under 24k?

Or was I dreamin'?

Always thought the sell on was a con though.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Swear I heard him offer £19K and numpty brewer said he'd knock fuel off the £20K asking price, watched it this morning.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Swear I heard him offer £19K and numpty brewer said he'd knock fuel off the £20K asking price, watched it this morning.


Might be me who's got it wrong! I'll have to watch the repeat :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd guess it went for £19900 due to the link posted by Cuey where it was up for £20k and buyer will be filmed during purchase. Meaning they had already agreed a price before filming - O well still a good show lol.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Just look at his punchable face


see any resemblance? :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

my mate has a dodge charger its a super bee very fast ,very rare
there is his on the road and another being refurbed at the moment
ill try and get some pics up and some stats

ive been in it and its very quick and an awesome car
we even had it for daughters prom and all the dads were amazed
when we pulled up at hotel for the prom everyone was looking at it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> my mate has a dodge charger its a super bee very fast ,very rare
> there is his on the road and another being refurbed at the moment
> ill try and get some pics up and some stats
> 
> ...


Pics would be nice....I was 1 day late to go and see it...

Not the best colour combo, but what a car :driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

just watched it, was good... amazing what a "bucket of water & chamois" can do to bring the car up so Ed said :lol:

I wonder what the prep process is... probably a good mopping


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres a few pics and a little video i have
will post more up when simon sends them to me

enjoy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely!!

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here you go

a link to facebook and more pics of this beasty

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.17812918631.24992.597418631&type=3


----------

